# Sticky Drag



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

I have an old ambassadeur XLT 11 baitcaster reel that has developed a sticky drag.How do I fix this or is it better to send off for repair?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know what drag system that reel has. If the washers are in reasonable nick it might be possible to service it. There is an excellent article on fishraider about lapping drag washers. Harder to do for the larger baitcaster drags.

On the other hand you might try to find replacement drag washers. There are a number of after market drag kits out there that are superior to the factory washers. Jack Erskine used to provide them for a number of different reels - try googling him.

There is also a yank that posts on Sydney Angler using the moniker alantani. He has posted many how tos for servicing particular model reels. You might be able to purchase a drag kit from him


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Peril I'll check fishraider out , hopefully that may sort it out.If not I,ll be working in Cairns next week so I might pay Jack Erskins a visit.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.tacklethief.com/reel_maintenance2.htm
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

